# 125 gallon SA tank stocking question



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)

I have just recently switched from African Cichlids over to SA cichlids. I have a 125 gallon that I have had going for a few months now. Here is a list of what I would like to keep in the tank. Let me know if it sounds good or if something else might work better.

1 blue acara
1 Rotkeil severum
1 EBJD (CA not SA)
6 geophagus Tapajos orange head
3 bristlenose plecos
8 red-eye tetra

I basically already have all of these except the geophagus. I have 3 juvenile Rotkeil severum which I will be getting rid of two of them when they are a bit bigger. I know the red-eye tetra might not be okay in there long-term. I also have 3 small siamese algae eaters to help with algae.

Is this a good amount of fish for the tank or do I still have a bit of room to add a few more? I would appreciate any advice I could get. Thanks.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *evenstarms*,

I do not think a group of Orange heads would do too well in a 6 foot cichlid community tank. Not only do I think it would overstock the tank, but I don't think a group of smaller geo's would do well with larger, more aggressive cichlid species.

When stocking with SA cichlids, and even more so with CA cichlids, floor space and potential territories is a major determining factor of how many cichlids can be kept together. The larger the cichlids, the less total number you can keep in a tank. Unfortunately overstocking to spread aggression generally doesn't work with most SA and CA cichlids.

If you want to add another cichlid, you could possibly look at a single Acarichthys heckelii.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

I would only see the severum as trouble - everything else in that tank is fairly mild mannered. You might run into problems if the geo's decide to breed...


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> G'day *evenstarms*,
> 
> I do not think a group of Orange heads would do too well in a 6 foot cichlid community tank. Not only do I think it would overstock the tank, but I don't think a group of smaller geo's would do well with larger, more aggressive cichlid species.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree. A 125g is plenty of room for a group of orangeheads with the current stock. The only fish that would be a concern in the EBJD. Some are very passive and some are pretty aggressive. I'm not sure how it would be over stocked with 1 sev that will get 8-10", and acara and EBJD that will get 5-8". You will have plenty of room for a group of whatever geo's you like. The OH are actually a good choice because they stay smaller.

I think you will be fine with the orangeheads if that is what you want.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

The red-eye tetra's will get lunched once the cichlids hit 6".

I've probably had 20 of them wind up as relatively expensive snacks. Colombian tetra's are much better suited.

-Ryan


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh I am so jealous you are within driving distance of The Wet Spot!!!!     

As mentioned, red eyes as neat as they are would become sev/ebjd lunch. Colombians, bleeding hearts, or diamonds would be better choices.

The sev might be a problem, but all the sev's I've kept have been midwater fish mostly. I'd be more worried about the ebjd and the blue acara with the geo's as they will try to claim some space as well. And don't buy that snuff that all ebjd's are mellow, the two I owned were causing fights all over the place.


----------



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)

The Wet Spot is definitely where I go to get most all of my cichlids. They have an amazing selection!!!   It is only a 20 minute drive from me!!

My EBJD is only 2 inches right now so we will see if he will even survive to be an adult or not. I started out with 10 but lost all but him to Hexamita even with treatment.

I know the red-eyes will not last long term so I will probably find a new home for them and then get columbians or buenos aires tetras.

I am still thinking about whether to add the geos or not. I just want to have a group of cichlids that will tend to stay more toward to bottom of the tank and the geos sounded perfect.


----------



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)

The Wet Spot is definitely where I go to get most all of my cichlids. They have an amazing selection!!!   It is only a 20 minute drive from me!!

My EBJD is only 2 inches right now so we will see if he will even survive to be an adult or not. I started out with 10 but lost all but him to Hexamita even with treatment.

I know the red-eyes will not last long term so I will probably find a new home for them and then get columbians or buenos aires tetras.

I am still thinking about whether to add the geos or not. I just want to have a group of cichlids that will tend to stay more toward to bottom of the tank and the geos sounded perfect.


----------



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)

The Wet Spot is definitely where I go to get most all of my cichlids. They have an amazing selection!!!   It is only a 20 minute drive from me!!

My EBJD is only 2 inches right now so we will see if he will even survive to be an adult or not. I started out with 10 but lost all but him to Hexamita even with treatment.

I know the red-eyes will not last long term so I will probably find a new home for them and then get columbians or buenos aires tetras.

I am still thinking about whether to add the geos or not. I just want to have a group of cichlids that will tend to stay more toward to bottom of the tank and the geos sounded perfect.


----------



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)

sorry about the multiple posts. My computer was acting up and froze so I did not think the message got posted. :?


----------

